# suche Adobe InDesign Tutorials zur Einarbeitung



## derletztemann (19. Januar 2006)

Hallo, ist mein erster Beitrag hier im Forum 

Ich soll demnächst auf der Arbeit mit Adobe InDesign Arbeiten. Ich vertrete 2 Wochen lang eine Angestellte, die die Aufgabe zuvor gemacht hat. Ihre Aufgabe war es verschiedene Vorlagen fürs Intranet zu ersteleun und an unseren Webmaster weiterzuleiten.

Nun hab ich für den Job zugesagt und möchte nicht ganz unvorbereitet loslegen. Möchte beim Chef auch nen möglichst guten Eindruck hinterlassen, da ich Azubi bin und nach meiner Ausbildung möglichst in dieser Abteilung übernommen werden möchte   

Hatte hier schon mal nach Tuts für InDesign geschaut, aber nix gefunden. Hat jemand ein paar Tutorials für mich oder kann mir ein paar Tipps geben?

Könnte mir das Programm (is ja recht teuer) kurzerhand auch ausleihen. Haben auf der Arbeit  2 Lizenzen dafür...

Danke im Voraus!

mfG
derletztemann


----------



## thecamillo (19. Januar 2006)

vielleicht findest du unter diesem Link was:

http://sfk-online.com/support/

Oder versuch dein Glück mal hier:
http://www.google.de/search?q=Indesign&sa=N&tab=fw

Frage: 

Ihr nutzt InDesign für Weblayouts? InDes ist doch ein reines Satzlayout-Programm oder etwa nicht?

Also in nehme Photoshop, nutze ImageReady und Textpad!

naja trotzdem beste Grüße thecamillo

PS: Bitte nicht vergessen, falls geholfen als erledigt zu markieren! Danke!


----------



## derletztemann (19. Januar 2006)

Nabend und danke schon mal für die zeitnahe Antwort.

Nein, wir nutzen InDesign nicht für Weblayouts! Habs vielleicht falsch rübergebracht. Ich wurd auch noch nicht richtig eingeweiht, aber mit InDesign erstellten die Leute der Abteilung "Ö" (heisst anders, nenne sie aber mal so...) bisher immer die Vorlagen für den Wochenbericht, was ich nun bald für 2 Wochen übernehmen soll, da ich dereinzige von 9 Azubis bin, der sich dafür interessiert und eine gewisse Vorbildung hat.

Werd mich mal umschauen. Übrigens, heisser Tipp mit diesem *Google* ...    werd dann mal das Netz (weiter) durchstöbern und schauen, ob ich das finde was ich suche.


mfG
derletztemann


----------



## derletztemann (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

...so, ich hab ein zwei halbwegs nützliche Tutorials gefunden (eins bei admin-wissen.de). Hat nicht wirklich sooo viel gebracht. Bin da mehr so mit "learning by doing" eingestiegen (Adobe InDesign hat eine wirklich sehr gute Hilfe!).

Nun hab ich ein paar Frage:
Kann ich ein Dokument direkt mit 2 Doppelseiten beginnen, ohne dass die obere Seite alleine steht

und

Wie erstelle ich eine Vorlage mit festgelegten Hilfslinien, die sich auf jede weitere eingefügte Seite weiterverteilen und die man nicht verschieben kann. Hilfslinien oder Ebene sperren geht, möchte die Hilfslinien aber komplett unveränderbar in die Vorlage einfügen.

Dass es geht weiss ich, aber leider nicht wie...

Hoffe hier kennt sich jemand damit aus... 


mfG
derletztemann


----------

